# Palm Beach Australia Day



## spottymac

l am still resting my shoulder and can't paddle for another week, bugger    
So headed down to the beach to see how a few of the boys got on.
Dennis was in early,l don't think he could fit any more fish on his yak,he had already gutted and cleaned 1 Spaniard 2 Cobia and was just starting his 4 Cobia as l got there,
He is a Legend,
Peter was in next with another nice catch, 1 Spaniard and a Cobia,
Peter was trolling live yakkas and Dennis was trolling dead baits, 
Well done boys.
Darren and Andrew didn't fear as well l think Darren got a small cobia

Dennis is selling his Debu fishing kayak, $400.00 most of the locals use them at Palmy l will post detail in the for sale section


----------



## troppo

Those fish would have to be totally awesome to catch from a yak. Great work fellas.


----------



## JD

Very nice.


----------



## spottymac

Yes Dennis is a Legend and I owe him and Peter a lot for getting me started may years ago, 
They showed me what rod and reel worked the best and the rigs they were using to catch awesome fish,
Looking forward to catching up with Dennis again this Mackerel season.


----------



## cam07

Only seemed to take 6 years 8 months and 16 days to reply to that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Is it still that easy to go palmy and smack fish like that spotty mac ?

Looks like fun to me

Cheers


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Stu.

Dennis is a legend. I'll be at the Goldie tomorrow early with DennisT, Tom, and other locals, with Wrassemagnet (Jim - from Sydney), and Beekeeper (Jimbo). I understand a brekky at the surf club is happening at 9 am. If you can, please contact Dennis about this.


----------



## Guest

kayakone said:


> Thanks Stu.
> 
> Dennis is a legend. I'll be at the Goldie tomorrow early with DennisT, Tom, and other locals, with Wrassemagnet (Jim - from Sydney), and Beekeeper (Jimbo). I understand a brekky at the surf club is happening at 9 am. If you can, please contact Dennis about this.


So your coming down to try the lattes hay trev


----------



## anselmo

nad97 said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stu.
> 
> Dennis is a legend. I'll be at the Goldie tomorrow early with DennisT, Tom, and other locals, with Wrassemagnet (Jim - from Sydney), and Beekeeper (Jimbo). I understand a brekky at the surf club is happening at 9 am. If you can, please contact Dennis about this.
> 
> 
> 
> So your coming down to try the lattes hay trev
Click to expand...

Tagged to see if your spelling is corrected

Level 4


----------



## kayakone

nad97 said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stu.
> 
> Dennis is a legend. I'll be at the Goldie tomorrow early with DennisT, Tom, and other locals, with Wrassemagnet (Jim - from Sydney), and Beekeeper (Jimbo). I understand a brekky at the surf club is happening at 9 am. If you can, please contact Dennis about this.
> 
> 
> 
> So your coming down to try the lattes hay trev
Click to expand...

That's it Nick. Jim (Wrassemagnet) wants to try the 477 Stealth. 577? Or whatever. Beekeeper (Jimbo) is coming as well. Could you please get Chris, Ant and other locals out of bed for brekky at the surf club around 9 am?

Please contact DennisT in regard to the welcome for the Mexican.


----------



## Guest

Trev I Dennis did a ring around this arvo so I'm he will know who's coming. I see you guys in the morning


----------



## kayakone

nad97 said:


> Trev I Dennis did a ring around this arvo so I'm he will know who's coming. I see you guys in the morning


Your spelling sucks Nick. :lol:


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev I Dennis did a ring around this arvo so I'm he will know who's coming. I see you guys in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> Your spelling sucks Nick. :lol:
Click to expand...

There we go

Level 3


----------



## kayakone

We are under siege from Irish immigrants, and now the bloody Irish spelling police are annoying us. Go chase leprechauns (did I spell that correctly)? :lol:


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> We are under siege from Irish immigrants, and now the bloody Irish spelling police are annoying us. Go chase leprechauns (did I spell that correctly)? :lol:


I wasn't the one going level 4 on spelling and punctuation

Leprechaun?
That's the best you can do?


----------



## Redro

Is Dennis still around - and fishing from Palm Beach? Amazing guy, I remember him from more than 15 years ago.


----------



## spottymac

HI Nick (Redro) 
Long time no see 
Yes I Dropped in to see Dennis last week with Steven (Couta.1 )
He dosen't get out fishing much any more but still loves getting around the garage sale on a Saturday morning,
Are you still living overseas are you still paddling a yak,
Cheers Stu


----------



## Redro

Hi Stu, good to hear from you - and good to hear that Dennis is still fit and healthy. Yes, we are still in France - nearly 11 years now. Spring has just sprung, always the best time of the year - after a long, cold winter. I certainly miss the Brisbane weather - but love the easy access to Europe (thanks to the budget airline easyJet). We are still in the middle of France in Lyon, and sadly I have not done any fishing - just too far from the sea, and lake fishing doesn't float my boat. I do have an inflatable SUP, which I use for exercise. I am still very involved with the kayak industry, through work (we supply the graphic technology for the logos) and am amazed by the growth and level of sophistication in the kayak industry now. The sport has certainly come a long way, since we paddled off Palm Beach on those "Debu" flat top kayaks, with our Alvey reels! Companies like Feel Free are putting out amazing kayaks now - I visited their factory in Thailand last year. Of course, a lot of cheap kayaks are coming out of China now, supplying the likes of Anaconda Sports and BCF in Aus. Are you still fishing Stu? I keep in touch with Ross and Tony, but they don't seem to do much kayak fishing now. I was in Aus in 2016 and Ross lent me a kayak and I joined them both for a paddle. We did not catch anything, but it was good to be on the water again. Cheers, keep well!


----------

